# Billing 93280 & 93288



## CrysLednum (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello -

Can anyone tell me if it is appropriate to bill 93280 (Prog. Devic Eval, dual lead pacemaker) with 93288 (interog. device eval) together?

CPT states that it is inappropriate becuase 93280 includes the elements of the iterog. eval.  However, CCI edits says it's allowed. 

Thanks!


----------



## Robbin109 (Sep 8, 2012)

The programming includes the interrogation.


----------

